# Question: how to interrupt a long exposure on a Canon DSLR?



## IntrepidB (Mar 13, 2014)

Sometimes I'm shooting portraits in a very dark environment with a 430ExII flash.

I like to use AV mode, which will give me a nice photo at the aperture I choose.

However, sometimes I get a little carried on and shoot two photos without giving the flash enough time to recharge. This makes my camera try to take the shot without the flash, and since the environment is very dark, it might take something like 15 seconds or more before I can shoot again because the camera is doing a long exposure.

When this happens, how do I make the camera stop that capture? I have a 70D.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 13, 2014)

Just wait.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 13, 2014)

Power the camera down with the On/OFF switch. That is what I do.


----------



## cynicaster (Mar 13, 2014)

I know this isn't really what you asked, but why not just shoot in M mode?  This will prevent runaway shutter duration, and besides, once you dial in the settings in a portrait scenario, you shouldn't really need the camera setting anything automatically on every shot anyway.


----------



## vimwiz (Mar 13, 2014)

Turning it off closes the electromagnetic shutter i think.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 13, 2014)

Read this:  Flash Photography with Canon EOS Cameras - Part I.  Use manual mode on the camera.  Have patience and wait for the ready light to come on on the flash unit.


----------



## KmH (Mar 13, 2014)

Turn off the long exposure noise reduction feature too.


----------



## weepete (Mar 13, 2014)

I cough and politely say "excuse me", then when I'm ignored I wait. But hey, I'm British so it's kinda ingrained. A bit like queing


----------

